# What is this?



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

http://bp3.blogger.com/_u1fGoxLr_9s/Rf2DLvvWw9I/AAAAAAAAAOc/3c_WtwZ9Bls/s1600-h/3.jpg

When I bought Glosso, I got this plant in the same "basket".
Anyone who knows what kind of weed this is?  
It doesn't grow very fast, but niether not slowly. It have been growing submersed in about 1-2 months now.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like Arabidopsis to me, it's a common weed, and sometimes even called watercress. (not the same watercress used in salads and sandwiches)

Vincent


----------

